# Solved: Word document access privileges



## bimfi (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know why, but I went to open a word document and got this instead: "Word cannot open the document: user does not have access privileges...". I have gone through just about everything from the Microsoft knowledge base, to other forums. I have done just about all I can think of and still get the same problem. The only thing that I can remember doing recently with my word documents was to move them from My Documents to a new folder called "DOCs" inside of the "My Documents" folder. My other word documents on my F: drive do not give me the problem, so I'm pretty sure that it's not the program altogether. I'm guessing that somehow the files have gotten either orphaned or locked out for some reason. I can't locate my Office disc, if I need to re-install the program. I'm hoping that it is an easy fix that I am somehow overlooking. Any suggestions would be very helpful.


----------



## bimfi (Sep 29, 2008)

I figured it out and regained access to my files. What I did was to go to properties\security\Advanced. In the Permission tab I then unchecked the box that said "Inherit from parent the permission entries...". and then clicked Apply. I then went to the Owner tab and in the "Change owner to:" box, highlighted Administrators, and clicked apply also. I don't know if this was necessary, but everything seems to be working again.


----------

